# Show off Your Logo!!!!



## Guro Harold (Apr 17, 2003)

Inspired by the 7-UP "Show Us your Can" commercials:

Let's get to know each other by attaching and showing your school logo!!!

Its another way for us to get to know each other's schools and organizations.

Suggestion: Mutiple disciplines, mutiple entries.

School/Organization:
Location:
Primary Arts:

School/Organization: FCS-Kali of North Carolina
Location: Greensboro, NC
Primary Arts: FCS-Kali

Logo, though not the finished product see attachment.

Kaith is going to kill me probably due to storage hit on server. 

Palusut


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 18, 2003)

School/Organization: Filipino Combat Arts of Melbourne
Location: Melbourne, Florida
Primary Arts: FCS-Kali, Modern Arnis, Kuntao Silat DeThuars (Aldon, what is the "new name" Uncle whats you guys to go by???)


----------



## AldonAsher (Apr 18, 2003)

His students can still call it what they have been.  He just changed it for himself.


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 18, 2003)

:rofl:


----------

